# Easter Car and bike show St Charles, Mo.



## rollfaster (Mar 16, 2021)

Gateway Coasters are once again part of the Easter show even though it was canceled due to Covid last year. It also has a new venue this year, the Family Arena in St. Charles since the city of St. Louis would not allow an event in Forest Park( Covid again). I’m hoping it’s a great turnout since we haven’t been able to do a show in a while.


----------

